# Reptile One 10.0 Tube - I think it put me in hospital



## jact38 (Apr 25, 2011)

Hi

I was working on a viv last weekend with a Reptile One 10.0TUBE turned on ...a long tube - last weekend for about *30* minutes.

4 hours later, I was in bed when my eyes went into spasm. An hour later I was in hospital. It turns out I had "welders flash". It appears that the tube was giving out too much of a certain kind of radiation - and it burned my corneas. They are going to get better, but this is a warning to all - beware the UVB tubes. Any longer and my eyes were in trouble, and it was AGONY.

I am going to get it tested to see what it is actually outputting. Once I do, I will let you know. I have reported it to the pet shop who is supposedly telling the rep, but nobody has contacted me.​


----------



## AshMan (Apr 25, 2011)

Woah, sorry to hear that. Sounds painful, hope you get better soon mate!


----------



## Shadow86 (Apr 25, 2011)

I've had actual welding flash and it sucks so feel your pain.


----------



## Smithers (Apr 25, 2011)

Thanks for the heads up, hope it settles soon.


----------



## SYNeR (Apr 25, 2011)

Wow, that is horrible. I didn't think they would be capable of such a thing.

I hope you get better.


----------



## dangles (Apr 25, 2011)

Any uv is bad for your eyes. Hence why we are told to wear sunnies when we are outside to protect our eyes from uv. I always have turned off all electricals when working on enclosures. I know the night globes have a warning on the box not to look at the globes when on. Had welders flash heaps as I seem to get better welds without a mask. Hope u feel better soon


----------



## kupper (Apr 25, 2011)

I would be contacting the manufacturer to check the batch codes and recall the products


----------



## drinkies (Apr 25, 2011)

have been a welder and know your pain.i relocated our enclosure with uv light so it wasnt in peripheral vision just in case


----------



## bigfella77 (Apr 25, 2011)

Welders flash sux, been there n had that. How close was your face to the light?


----------



## jact38 (Apr 25, 2011)

*Not so close...*

My face was not that close. I was in and out drilling holes and its up the top. Regardless, I dont believe its supposed to do that!  The pet shop guy said he had worked under UV lights all day with no ill effect. Id bet my bottom dollar its dodgy.

I have written to the manufacturer, we will see!


----------



## bigfella77 (Apr 25, 2011)

Had you had a reptile under this bulb at all?


----------



## Fantazmic (Apr 25, 2011)

Dont let this go

the manufacturer may try to hide...as they wont want to do the mass recall and will want to take the odds

whatever you do dont let them take the light for testing unless you get a signed receipt from someone in management that they have taken it....as you wouldnt want it to go 'missing' A letter would be even better telling you they have it in their posession and the testing THEY will be doing.....

There are organisations that monitor products safety that go out inot the marketplace. I am not sure who you would contact for pet products but there will be someone...better to contact them and let them deal with it....

So sorry to hear what has happened to you

and to think we put our reptiles under these eeeeek


----------



## jact38 (Apr 28, 2011)

*Yes....*

I did have a beardie under this who seemed quite ill, eyes closed. Probably in agony. We thought it was a result of coccidia treatment, now who knows?

I have emailed the manufacturer. No response in a few days.


----------



## sookie (Apr 28, 2011)

Sniff,sniff........smell that everyone?i can.it smells like a payout for damages and personal injury from a reputable company.and i can also see in my little crystal ball all medical and legal expesenses paid for as well.oh and don't forget the emotional trauma,time of work etc.oh happy days.don't let this go,payouts make companies responsible for their own actions and faulty products..........mate you coulda gone blind!!!


----------



## Jasspa (Apr 28, 2011)

Oooooooook, one minute we are complaining that bulbs aren't producing enough UV light and next thing we are whinging that they produce too much... Maybe learn that next time you shouldn't look at the bulb... It's not Reptile Ones fault, just yours mate...


----------



## hypochondroac (Apr 28, 2011)

Jasspa said:


> Oooooooook, one minute we are complaining that bulbs aren't producing enough UV light and next thing we are whinging that they produce too much... Maybe learn that next time you shouldn't look at the bulb... It's not Reptile Ones fault, just yours mate...



Haha. Are you serious?


----------



## Jasspa (Apr 28, 2011)

hypochondroac said:


> Haha. Are you serious?



Yeah mate, if you ever get the chance to visit or work at a fish farm the first rule they will tell you when cleaning out sumps is not to look at the lights because they will burn your corneas and potentially blind you... if they weren't capable of doing that then the lights wouldn't be capable of doing what they were designed for. 
By all means get the bulb checked out, but seriously, if you deal with fire, understand that it can burn. Lights that produce UV are not good for your eyes... how is that hard to understand?


----------



## sookie (Apr 28, 2011)

I can't believe i just read that.if the globe is faulty mate then the company wants to be pulling out the checkbook.if it was stronger than the packaging advised,checkbook time.and honestly.....even all this is bad publicity for the company,and they will want to stop it here in its tracks.

my suggestion is go see a lawyer for the first hr free,get them to send a letter for you,with the firms name at letterhead and sit back and see what happens.so far it is joe-blow complaining..who cares.you put some legal muscle in the ring and things will change.


----------



## saximus (Apr 28, 2011)

I don't think the company is to blame especially because it was a 10.0. I have been warned a number of times never to look directly at UV lights. Even if you do it for a second or two I find it hurts. Sorry to hear about your pain thought mate. I hope it's all good now


----------



## Chris1 (Apr 28, 2011)

yeah, ive found looking at UVB tubes hurts, which is why i only use them in emergencies (ie, solid rain and no option of sun 
for 2+ weeks, even then i try and place the lizards so theyre not looking towards the light.)
apart from that i prefer to offer natural sun.

good thing the damage to ur eyes isnt permanent, and its a good warning to anyone using those lights.


----------



## jact38 (Apr 30, 2011)

There is nothing on the box that says this can harm your eyes. I dont believe they do hurt your eyes if working properly in that amount of time. If they do, there should be warnings on the box or safety messages.

Ive never had an issue before. Oh and so you know, I wasnt loking at it, it was above and behind me. Im not interested in personal damages, Im interested in our animals and the effect of dodgy tubes. Thats about it. Thanks for your well wishes.

Andrew

The manufacturer has been in touch. There should be no issue with having your eyes near the tubes all day! So for those who thought they are "dangerous"  

They want to pick it up to test, but I told them I want to do my own test first. They also want a copy of the doctors report. 

Andrew


----------



## sookie (May 8, 2011)

And the ball begins to roll.reject any first offers,take it from someone who has played this game before.but don't get too greedy.you might just be able to shout yourself your dream setup.


----------



## girdheinz (May 8, 2011)

sookie said:


> And the ball begins to roll.reject any first offers,take it from someone who has played this game before.but don't get too greedy.you might just be able to shout yourself your dream setup.



And this is exactly what is wrong with our world today.


----------



## Waterrat (May 8, 2011)

sookie said:


> And the ball begins to roll.reject any first offers,take it from someone who has played this game before.but don't get too greedy.you might just be able to shout yourself your dream setup.


 

Wow, I hope I never meet you in my life. If you ever thinking of buying GTP - my are all sold out. Say hello to your lowers for me.
Also, how can you say (in previous post) that the tube was faulty? It wasn't!


----------



## FAY (May 8, 2011)

Well, if this guy is looking for some kind of payout, I am sure the insurance company will be investigating it all properly. Insurance companies would have seen it all before and probably twice.


----------



## sookie (May 8, 2011)

Insurance companies are scurupulous in their research.they will turn over every little stone,i know.i have dealt with several insurace agencies,all heartless.
in response to the assult on my personal character,i am a nice person.i care for what is mine,i love those close to me,i pay my own way thru life,and i have stood at the gates of hell.i have faith in higher powers.i have business ethics and morals that i follow in my life.i can go anywhere i have been before and be welcomed.hurt one of my own and i will come out for you.i am loyal,honest,hard working woman and damn proud of who i am.


----------



## Crystal..Discus (May 8, 2011)

sookie said:


> Insurance companies are scurupulous in their research.they will turn over every little stone,i know.i have dealt with several insurace agencies,all heartless.


 
But that wasn't the point; it was that people like you think it's okay to just sue when something happens. He hasn't lost his eyesight, and he's happy just to find out what happened, but you seem intent on having him sue even though he said he isn't going to...? 

I agree wholly with WR. Everyone seems to be looking for a payout these days.


----------



## Darkhorse (May 8, 2011)

sookie said:


> And the ball begins to roll.reject any first offers,take it from someone who has played this game before.but don't get too greedy.you might just be able to shout yourself your dream setup.


 
It's statements like this that perpetuate our already overly litigious society. What is wrong with simply covering any medical bills and possibly covering lost wages? "Dream setup" - that is just wrong. Who do you think will ultimately pay for that in the long run? I'll tell you - us, as the reptile owners buying products from these companies. If legal action against these companies result in overinflated payouts, they will have to pay for their increased insurance premiums by increasing the prices of their products. Honestly this sort of attitude helps no one.


----------



## girdheinz (May 8, 2011)

sookie said:


> take it from someone who has played this game before. "you might just be able to shout yourself your dream setup" .



Sookie, compensation is for the injuries or loss of work that may have occurred from the injury, no-one disputes that. Where you let yourself down is your last few words. To me this describes exactly the person you are and what i perceive to be wrong attitude in society today.

Gird


----------



## sookie (May 8, 2011)

Fair enough.my opinions are mine.i have been involved in a car accident a few months ago and didn't proceed with any payout.didn't have the time then or the inclination.when my husband was killed and the insurance company didn't want to pay me,i lost one home,nearly lost the other.went thru court hearings,rubbish claims,hurtful things said,lies told.and after 3yrs and a grand total of $380 000 paid out to lawyers they finally paid.didn't replace steve.....he didn't magically reappear.and to have to put a monetary value on your soulmate cxan turn you a little i guess.
im sorry if any of you feel like you paid the compo payout on my steve's death.with prices going up on premuims.


----------



## Waterrat (May 8, 2011)

sookie said:


> hurt one of my own and i will come out for you.i am loyal,honest,hard working woman and damn proud of who i am.



Reputation, respect and accolades have to be earned and awarded by others, not self-proclaimed. You can be proud as much as you like .........

I am sorry to hear about you husband's death (sincerely) - did it make you a better person?


----------



## sookie (May 8, 2011)

Are you serious!how can the death of your soulmate make you a better person.no..it didn't.and your little joke implied not appreciated.i had a lot of respect for you waterrat,your posts and knowledge have been helpful.
No i am bitter,cynical and can be right rude and nasty...hence the pills i take.i ended up with a very serious drug problem.lost a lot of my friends and my self respect.im clean now...5yrs.and proud of that too.im stronger in ways i never thought i could be.a smile is somethimg i think about when given by a stranger,maybe i am a better person....once upon a time people trying to hurt my feelings would've bothered me,now,huh who cares.


----------



## Darkhorse (May 8, 2011)

Sookie I am sorry for the loss of your husband. But you are not the only one who has lost a family member recently OR had to go through a significant amount of "poo" dealing with insurance etc. It happens to more people than you realise. It does not mean you should advise people to sue for "dream setups" over possible compensation situations. This is an irresponsible attitude to have.


----------



## Waterrat (May 8, 2011)

Tragedy affects different people in different ways. It wasn't a joke, I know people who turned around the other way, became charitable, very calm, etc.. Anyway, no more from me on this subject.


----------



## wranga (May 8, 2011)

i was going to make a comment to this thread but sookie has spoilt this thread. its people like her that this hobby dosent need. i could comment on her jump for the lawyers, then when she gets afew post against her she reaches for the simpathy card and makes claims about the death of her husband. it maybe true. just think about the price of reptile products if they had to factor in payouts to claims into the price...like i said the hobby can do without people like her


----------



## FAY (May 8, 2011)

This thread has completely gone off track.


----------

